# 청음회



## annar2019

Hello.
This word, "청음회", what does it mean?..
It seems to me something like a "pre-listening", but I'm not sure.
I will be grateful, if someone explains to me.
Thank you!


----------



## Tristan shun

By definition, the word "청음회" means a group or meeting that/where one listens to sounds or music of a particular singer via a specific sound device. Therefore, you could say, hypothetically, that you are having "청음회" if you are listening to your friend singing. However, "청음회" is more often used to describe "pre-listening" of performance, and it isn't used often in colloquial conversation. If you say "I'm going to go for "청음회" when you are going to go to see any music performance or concert, many Koreans would be wondering what exactly you are trying to say. So, if not necessary, don't use it.


----------



## annar2019

Tristan shun said:


> By definition, the word "청음회" means a group or meeting that/where one listens to sounds or music of a particular singer via a specific sound device. Therefore, you could say, hypothetically, that you are having "청음회" if you are listening to your friend singing. However, "청음회" is more often used to describe "pre-listening" of performance, and it isn't used often in colloquial conversation. If you say "I'm going to go for "청음회" when you are going to go to see any music performance or concert, many Koreans would be wondering what exactly you are trying to say. So, if not necessary, don't use it.



I see. 감사합니다!


----------



## nagomi

annar2019 said:


> I see. 감사합니다!



Tristan shun has very well defined it. Just to add to it, it sounds too grandiose. It's always convenient to create anything with Sino-Korean characters, but you need to stay idiomatic.


----------



## annar2019

nagomi said:


> Tristan shun has very well defined it. Just to add to it, it sounds too grandiose. It's always convenient to create anything with Sino-Korean characters, but you need to stay idiomatic.


Thank you for the comment!


----------

